# Software (free) for us photo impaired klutz's



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Hello all,

This may not be new for some of you but it was for me. There is A LOT of freeware on this site to help resize, crop, imprint, etc. picture files of various types,

I'm having issues learning to take digital images and am going to try some of these.

Image Tools

Freeware galore


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

These look very interesting Mike. Perfect for a graphic illiterate like me. Thanks - I will wade through all that later


----------

